# Great Stuff Problem??!



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

So I am using GS foam for my background.. I bought 3 cans of the stuff when it was on sale several months ago.. When I went to use it, the can won't dispense! I've tried 3 cans and all the same result.. Anyone else have this problem?? I am utterly confused. Maybe a storage issue? too hot/too cold? I'm completely at a loss and am going to go buy some more here shortly..


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Shake them before use. I store them at room temperature. It could be because they are too old. Once I got 3 cans from ACE and one of them didnt come out right either, then bought some more from Home depot, cheaper and didn't have any problem.


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I am thinking this is an age problem as well.. To have 3 cans be faulty, it must be.. I did buy them like a year ago when they were on sale, buy one get one.. Oh well, now I know better.


----------



## jtasmul1 (Jun 9, 2012)

What ever you do dont try and pierce the inside like silicone to get it loose. I made that mistake once and it took over a week to get all if it off my hands. It started automatically spraying out and like a dummy i put my hand over it to stop it from getting on the floor, Then like a idiot again I ran to the hose to try and wash it off not knowing within seconds i was going to have webbed hands, when water hits it, it is like the worst super glue you can get on yourself Its probably due to the age there is a best used date on the cans, and I think after that maybe it starts to harden inside or something


----------

